# Recommendations?



## JJBlue22 (May 19, 2007)

I'm lookin for some Low-Ryder seeds

Are there any seedbanks in the U.S.??
if so do they take cash, mail in offers?  

I just don't feel safe throwin my credit card out there on the internet, and I never do, no matter how trustworthy they are.

But anyways, I would prefer to mail in cash for my lowryder seeds?

Any personal suggestions?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 19, 2007)

i allways hear great feed back from
www.drchronic.com 
and heard he had great freebies too good luck on ur orders peace


----------



## JJBlue22 (May 20, 2007)

well, does anybody know what he ships them by? like a milk carton-size box? a big box? an envelope? idk anybody know?


----------



## Bubby (May 20, 2007)

Milk carton sized box? How many seeds you planning to order!


----------



## JJBlue22 (May 21, 2007)

just 10, and i really have no idea what kind of box it comes in, and when i say milk carton, i mean those tiny little things u get at panera bread...

not a quart...


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 20, 2007)

glad knowbody said on how they ship, cause this kind of info should remain on the downlow. jj u got pm


----------

